# Anybody finding morels in east KY?



## redbird66 (Apr 13, 2014)

I have been out the past two weekends for several hours. I have only found one small black about 1 1/2 inch. Too small to collect. Are the mushrooms coming in late or am I just too new to know what I am doing? I am looking along creek banks and under trees in moist dark areas. I am hunting in Jackson and Clay Counties.


----------



## bigboy30 (Apr 10, 2014)

i have been out a time or two in morgan county i have not found any yet but i think if it rains they will be up better


----------



## redbird66 (Apr 13, 2014)

I wonder what will happen if it gets cold next week like predicted? Any tips for a newbie?


----------



## meatman25 (Apr 12, 2014)

I was out for 6 hours in Lincoln and Madison Counties yesterday with nothing to show for it. I managed to collect some fiddlehead ferns, but I did not see other signs of adequate moisture like dutchmens breeches and may apples up and setting flowers that I usually associate with morels popping. Hopefully We can get some good moisture over the next week and a half and things will actually kick off. As for cooler temperatures I would not worry about them effecting future mushrooms, I am more concerned that we might have an off year if we get too many more of these 80 degree days with no measurable precip. which could really limit morel yeilds outside of wet creek bottoms. Good luck hunting, dont think they are out there in force yet, but keep looking.


----------



## bigboy30 (Apr 10, 2014)

i would not worry about the cold temps redbird66 i dont think it will hurt them any


----------



## hawk84 (Apr 14, 2014)

I found 43 blacks today in greenup county, they were all well hidden due to their size only a few were over 2 inches all the rest were hard to spot. another week or so and they should be up good.


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Redbird study your trees and burn some boot leather, then study your trees some more. I am not joking you. I think you just have to get out there and do it. If you know what tree's in your area it will help you so much. I have found most of mine in bottom area's mostly river bottoms by finding the right tree's, elms here in the Ozark foothills of MO, and searching up the south banks first then the later the north banks. Also look in apple orchards if you have permission. I do not think you are too late, I think it's just getting started. It might be different in KY but I don't think a whole lot. If you know someone who will help you out over there it would be a great advantage. Good luck... Hope you find a motherload...


----------



## redbird66 (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks for the words of encouragement. I found my first mushroom under a red rosie bush that was under a sycamore tree. I won't give up!


----------



## Teencee42 (May 7, 2021)

bigboy30 said:


> i have been out a time or two in morgan county i have not found any yet but i think if it rains they will be up better


Lolololol yea , where?


----------



## Teencee42 (May 7, 2021)

Where?


----------



## Teencee42 (May 7, 2021)

Teencee42 said:


> Lolololol yea , where?


----------

